# "Fargo" on FX



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I thaat it was a hooot! :rotfl:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

With a Mets afternoon game, I haven't had time to watch my recording.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

When I saw Billy Bob Thornton in a preview I made a series recording of it. Haven't watched it yet though. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Haven't watched it either but with very little else on worthwhile, I'm willing to give it a chance..


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

It's more in the spirit of the movie than the earlier pilot with Edie Falco. I enjoyed it and have set up a series recording link.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

It was good, worth recording especially to avoid the large commercial segments.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Watched it last night and enjoyed it, this is going to be a great series


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

airedy my favorite new show!,I hope it last for years!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm in the recorded but not watched group. From everything I've seen I'm sure I'll enjoy this one as well. I may save them for binge watching later though.


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

celticpride said:


> airedy my favorite new show!,I hope it last for years!


I believe it is planned to be a "limited series" of 10 episodes. 
I'll be watching.
I'm not sure it's a premise I'd want to see get stretched too thin, anyway.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

oldschoolecw said:


> Watched it last night and enjoyed it, this is going to be a great series





bobnielsen said:


> It's more in the spirit of the movie than the earlier pilot with Edie Falco. I enjoyed it and have set up a series recording link.


It has the DNA of the original movie. I wouldn't be at all surprised to see
_Steve Buscemi, Wm. H. Macy_ and _Frances McDormand_ having coffee
together down at the corner cafe.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Much familiarity w/the geographical areas mentioned and depicted. ( All of the sudden, life seems to be imitating art in these regions! [Or trying to.])


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> It has the DNA of the original movie. I wouldn't be at all surprised to see
> _Steve Buscemi, Wm. H. Macy_ and _Frances McDormand_ having coffee
> together down at the corner cafe.


Oh man Nick, if that happens I would be in my glory...


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I was unimpressed by the movie, which I thought was severely over-rated.

But this series is off to a great start. Very enjoyable.



Spoiler



I was sorry to see that one of the principles (the cop) will not be in succeeding eps. I was glad to see that a couple of others also will not be.

I liked the touch of not actually seeing the first murder happen, which kind of made it more shocking in a strange way.



10 eps only, yes. But it looks like 90 minutes a pop, at least for now.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Another great episode FX has a winner in it's hands


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

oldschoolecw said:


> Watched it last night and enjoyed it, this is going to be a great series


Am quite surprised by how much Mrs. Fluffybear enjoys the show as well. This is one fo those shows I really figured I was going to have to watch while she was at work.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Am quite surprised by how much Mrs. Fluffybear enjoys the show as well. This is one fo those shows I really figured I was going to have to watch while she was at work.


I'm so happy that they brought the humor from the movie to the TV show.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Thumbs up.


----------



## JohnQ (Nov 11, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Much familiarity w/the geographical areas mentioned and depicted. ( All of the sudden, life seems to be imitating art in these regions! [Or trying to.])


Being from Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-midji, ditto, oh and I do NOT miss the COLD!!! :grin: and yes, they do talk like that, Yah-yah, sure U-betcha :rotfl:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Another great episode, so far every one of them have been great


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

So far I'd say last nights was the best yet. Great acting by Odenkirk and the whole shoot out scene that we don't get to see was brilliant, well worth rewatching 2,3 or even 4 times to listen for everything that happens. Also some very sexy vacuuming at the beginning.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Well, wasn't that fun?

A great show, with great acting. Jury is still out on the finale, but I thought it was pretty good.



Spoiler



Malvo's death scene was a little brutal. It kind of had a David Lynch feel to it.

I am not happy with how Gus did this; it seemed to be all about him trying to redeem himself. He could have been a much better help by following Malvo and then reporting him.

I am also a little WTF over him being given a medal. He's a postal carrier, ferchrissakes, and any good forensics team would see instantly that this was an execution of a man who was physically incapacitated, and Gus would be in vigilante jail for a long time.


I also blame Hess for everything. He caused his own death by putting Malvo and Lester in the same room, and tormented Lester to the point he smacked his wife with a ball-peen hammer. Of course that is really on Lester. You could say a lot of folks got what was coming to them, but many paid a higher price than they really should have; no one deserved to die just because they are an A-hole, or clueless, or just unlucky, but way too many did.

Lester turned out to be a total little $#!+, but also a pretty crafty criminal on the run. You could hate him and admire him all at once.

Did the body count have to be this high? That may be an easy way out to craft a drama, but the writing was still pretty good.

BB Thornton's sense of humor really elevated everything his character did. Martin Freeman, who was new to me (been in a lot of stuff I never saw), was amazing, as was Alison Tolman (never in much), who's career has just lifted off like an ICBM.

We got a happy ending, but not maybe the ending some were hoping for.

Key and Peel were fine, but their parts seemed shoe-horned in somehow. We didn't need them.

If they do another season, I hope we get Molly and Gus and chief Bob back in some capacity.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Finally finish watching.


TomCat said:


> Well, wasn't that fun?
> 
> A great show, with great acting. Jury is still out on the finale, but I thought it was pretty good.
> 
> ...


Finally finish watching. Really great show and a I agree with most of what you said. Lester take the cup for stupidity. I don 't know if a another season make any sense. Alison Tolman was great.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd like to see another season be about what happened back in 1979.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I'd like to see another season be about what happened back in 1979.


Forgot about that. The guide did say that it was the season final.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

yosoyellobo said:


> ...Lester take the cup for stupidity...


I didn't see him as stupid at all. I thought his framing of his brother was pretty brilliantly executed, and his sending his 2nd wife to the slaughter was dark and despicable, but still a brilliant stab at self-preservation. He even disposed of the first wife's body pretty cleverly.

Giving in to your base instincts and smacking your wife with a hammer is not stupid, just not a good idea and not well thought out. But that is a crime of passion, a loss of control, which has little to do with how stupid one might be. There are lots of smart folks who lose control, and lots of stupid folks who never do.

We evolved from our less-endowed predecessors with tiny, undeveloped brains, which is why the construction of our current brains is a reptile brain connected to the spinal cord, with a higher-functioning brain wrapped around that. Our lizard brain is the only thing that connects directly to what our actions will be. Our higher brain is supposed to be in control by virtue of it keeping the lizard brain in line, but the higher brain is not connected directly to how we react physically or even emotionally; it hopefully keeps the lizard brain in line in a sort of fly-by-wire method, but if it loses control of that it has no capacity to stop whatever the lizard brain has in mind.

That is why I recommend against Ambien, because Ambien puts your higher brain to sleep. But if your lizard brain wakes up early and your higher brain doesn't, all bets are off in what you might do, because now you are thinking like a reptile with no one to tell you not to. There are scores of horror stories on the internet of folks who took Ambien and ended up peeing in intersections in their underwear, driving the wrong way on a freeway at 110 MPH, and yes, even smacking their spouse with a hammer.

Ask Patrick Kennedy, or a number of other high-placed folks who are on record as having problems with acting out after taking Ambien. I only know this because I researched it due to the fact that I lived it once upon a time, and I was lucky that my reptile brain did not do stupider stuff than it did, because when something like this happens, you are still responsible for the consequences. I skated, but just barely, and it was a hard lesson well-learned which affects me to this day.

Under the right circumstances, anyone is capable of anything. So a crime of passion is just that, and has different legal consequences than a planned crime, and little to do with any level of stupidity.

He also made some bad choices in Las Vegas, which if he had not, he would have got away scott free. But even non-stupid people can make bad choices. Of course they often don't have as dire of consequences as the choices Lester made.

No, Lester was actually pretty intelligent. But intelligence usually doesn't help matters all that much when you are panicked and running from the law, and Lester had been doing that for almost all of the series, other than the year break in the middle where it looked like he had pulled this off.

If Lester had just been stupid, it would have been a stupid show about a stupid guy doing stupid things. Instead, it was about an intelligent guy giving in to pressure, making bad decisions based on delusions of grandeur, and running for his life from the law and the mob and a hit man using whatever wiles he could muster up, which is exactly why the show was also not stupid.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I guess what I meant to say is that when Lester saw Malvo at the bar, he should have taken the first flight out from out of Vegas.
The show is not stupid.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Very pleased with this season. I only wish, the stories would continue with another season or more


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

oldschoolecw said:


> Very pleased with this season. I only *wish, the stories would continue with another season* or more


A sort of American Horror Story like -- another mass murder scenario in another locale.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

OK, I have a question for everyone. I guess I missed this, but what was Malvo's riddle that Gus solved regarding shades of green? It apparently refers to something Malvo said to Gus during one of their few brief encounters.


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

TomCat said:


> OK, I have a question for everyone. I guess I missed this, but what was Malvo's riddle that Gus solved regarding shades of green? It apparently refers to something Malvo said to Gus during one of their few brief encounters.


Not sure if this is a spoiler but...


Spoiler



Malvo told him that the human eye could see (x number) more shades of green than any other colour, and that if he could figure out why, then he would know what he was looking for. Entirely paraphrased, because I don't remember the exact quote. 
It was when Malvo (masquerading as a preacher) was being released from jail, and Gus called out "Lorne Malvo" to get his attention.
Gus later asked Molly, and she told him that it was because humans, in evolving from predatory animals, needed to be able to pick out other predatory animals hiding in trees/grass/jungles.
Edit: I did some googling. Here's an explanation from an article I found:

"Just before Gus pulls the trigger on Malvo, he tells him, "I figured it out&#8230; your riddle." What riddle was he talking about?

That's a reference to Episode 4, when Gus had to watch helplessly as Malvo walked out of the police station free as a bird after posing as a harmless minister named Frank Peterson.

When Gus stopped Malvo on the way out and asked him how he can lie like that, Malvo responded with his own question: "Did you know the human eye can see more shades of green than any other color? My question for you is: Why?"

Gus didn't have an answer, so Malvo told him, "When you figure out the answer to my question, you'll have the answer to yours." Later in the episode, Molly gave Gus the answer: "Because of predators."

As Fargo creator Noah Hawley explains to Yahoo TV, "Before men had homes and they lived in the wilderness, you had to be able to spot the predators. There are so many shades of green in nature that the human eye developed to be able to see them all. But for Gus, what it meant was you're either predator or you're prey. In that moment, Malvo was telling Gus, 'The reason that I can come in here and lie and walk out the front door is because I'm a predator and you're not.'"

So basically, Malvo was a predator willing to lie, cheat, and steal (and kill) in order to survive. And finally, Gus realized that to put a stop to Malvo, he had to become a predator himself. So he puts five bullets in Malvo, redeeming himself for letting Malvo go in the premiere.

https://tv.yahoo.com/blogs/yahoo-tv/fargo-finale-callbacks-232811663.html


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

juniormaj said:


> Not sure if this is a spoiler but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks. We had the same question as Tom and I couldn't figure it out either.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

What a great answer. You have increased my enjoyment of this story, and I thank you very much for that.

When a story is this good, I try extra hard to pay attention. But then the phone rings, spouse drops a glass, etc. I remember what Malvo said now, but never heard the interchange between Gus and Molly (aren't those three adorable watching _Deal or No Deal_?) Binge watching probably would have helped, but this was one of very few appointment television "must-see" shows, and I had to watch it the night it aired, unable to save them up for that.

As I have remarked in the past about_ True Detective _and _Halt and Catch Fire_, this show could be worthy of multiple viewings.

One reviewer made an interesting observation. Just like Rust Cohle and Marty Hart embodied personalities that their names were each physically resonant with, so does Molly Solverson, who "solves" crimes no one else can.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Overall, I enjoyed this very much. Saved the finale and rewatched. Wish I still had the old eps to refer to... Probably worthy of DVD or BD purchase.

I thought that the "Second Mrs. Nygaard" probably had the most accurate, if not the most entertaining version of the dialect. She was great.

They went a little over the top with the raining fish part that finalized all the plagues (losing his son) for the Oliver Platt character. (Wonder how Malvo managed to arrange for that to happen. Maybe some philosophical reference...)

Also, I can't recall if they showed how Lester got back _into_ his guarded hospital room after setting up the frame for his brother. I must've missed something.

Anyway, great show. Wouldn't mind seeing more.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

One of the things I loved about the show (and also the movie) was the attention to detail when it comes to little things like sound effects and background noises. Things like the engine rumble of the various types of automobiles, the crunch of the tires on the snow, the chime sound when a car door is left open, the crackle of police radios and scanners, etc. All those types of things just sounded so realistic which is not always the case with poorly made TV shows.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Also, I can't recall if they showed how Lester got back _into_ his guarded hospital room after setting up the frame for his brother. I must've missed something.


They never showed us how he got back in. As the episode ended, they just cut to a shot of him back in his room.... in the bed with a smirk on his face. How he got past the guard may have wound up on the cutting room floor.


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

Great show but I'm very disappointed with the finale.

While on Earth Lester returned to his home knowing that he is a suspect anyway?

The instinct should tell him only one word, RUN.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Virginian said:


> Great show but I'm very disappointed with the finale.
> 
> While on Earth Lester returned to his home knowing that he is a suspect anyway?
> 
> The instinct should tell him only one word, RUN.


I think it was because he didn't get the memo that their was a new chief of Police in town. LOL


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Virginian said:


> Great show but I'm very disappointed with the finale.
> 
> While on Earth Lester returned to his home knowing that he is a suspect anyway?
> 
> The instinct should tell him only one word, RUN.


On the snowmobile? He was in Montana, away from his city.


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> On the snowmobile? He was in Montana, away from his city.


He could perfectly drive from his house, why use snowmobile?

Even with snowmobile, he was supposed to drive from home, not to home.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I enjoyed reading Kate Phillips' episode recaps in The New York Times, especially for the hidden symbolism found in some of the episodes:

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/category/television/tv-recaps/watching-fargo


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> They went a little over the top with the raining fish part that finalized all the plagues (losing his son) for the Oliver Platt character. (Wonder how Malvo managed to arrange for that to happen. Maybe some philosophical reference...)


There was a scene in a later episode with a news report in the background where they were talking about a weather event (tornado? waterspout?) that lifted water and fish out of a local lake. I can't remember the specidfics.

Edit: an actual phenomenon, apparently. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1254812/Hundreds-fish-fall-sky-remote-Australian-town-Lajamanu.html


----------



## willie_tee (Jan 26, 2007)

> Great show but I'm very disappointed with the finale.
> 
> While on Earth Lester returned to his home knowing that he is a suspect anyway?
> 
> The instinct should tell him only one word, RUN.


I think he needed his passport to RUN

edit: come to think of it, their passports were at his office...maybe his office key was at home.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I started watching it now that the season is over and there will be a season 2. I got 3 episodes in and lost interest, deleted all episodes and kill my series link. Tooooooooooooooooo Sloooooooooowwwwwww of a show. I fell asleep during the first 2 episodes.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

You are somewhat in the minority; most folks had no trouble with the pace.

But this does happen, even with great shows. I tried to watch_ The Sopranos _a couple of times and thought it was too slow, I got bored, and stopped watching. Then I was stuck in a hotel room and saw the ep where Carmella brings her neighbor the baked ziti, and I was hooked. The same thing happened with _Northern Exposure_. I just didn't get it. And then I did, and it was one of the best shows of the 90's. The connection there is David Chase, and I guess I found his pace too slow for a show where you don't yet know the characters. It seems that once you know them, the pace is just fine.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> ...They went a little over the top with the raining fish part that finalized all the plagues...


After _Sharknado_, it seems pretty normal.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, _Sharknado_! (I actually enjoyed that.)

Had no problem coming in on the 4th or 5th season of _Sopranos_, as I'd just got my first HDTV connected and was immediately drawn in and immersed. I was fortunate in that they re-ran the entire series right after and I got to see them all from the beginning.

However, that last season they could've just flushed, as far as I'm concerned. Talk about slow and boring...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I started watching it now that the season is over and there will be a season 2. I got 3 episodes in and lost interest, deleted all episodes and kill my series link. Tooooooooooooooooo Sloooooooooowwwwwww of a show. I fell asleep during the first 2 episodes.


My wife would agree with you. I liked it. She didn't. I watched it. She didn't. I can't eat cauliflower, she loves the stuff.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

TomCat said:


> You are somewhat in the minority; most folks had no trouble with the pace.
> 
> But this does happen, even with great shows. I tried to watch_ The Sopranos _a couple of times and thought it was too slow, I got bored, and stopped watching. Then I was stuck in a hotel room and saw the ep where Carmella brings her neighbor the baked ziti, and I was hooked. The same thing happened with _Northern Exposure_. I just didn't get it. And then I did, and it was one of the best shows of the 90's. The connection there is David Chase, and I guess I found his pace too slow for a show where you don't yet know the characters. It seems that once you know them, the pace is just fine.


Funny thing with Chase is supposedly at least earlier in his career he felt doing tv was a failure, doing movies was what he'd do if he was successful. But his shows a lot of times are like an 80 hour movie.

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TomCat said:


> You are somewhat in the minority; most folks had no trouble with the pace.


I really don't care if I'm in the minority or the majority. I didn't like it, period. Maybe if it moved faster than a snail it would be entertaining to me.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> My wife would agree with you. I liked it. She didn't. I watched it. She didn't. I can't eat cauliflower, she loves the stuff.
> 
> Rich


Yup, to each their own.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I really don't care if I'm in the minority or the majority. I didn't like it, period. Maybe if it moved faster than a snail it would be entertaining to me.


Then it would be hour and a half movie. I believe it was call Fargo.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I really don't care if I'm in the minority or the majority. I didn't like it, period. Maybe if it moved faster than a snail it would be entertaining to me.


The movie was the same way. Maybe things just move slower in the northern states.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Yup, to each their own.


Yeah, and I don't really like to see folks criticized for not liking a show. We all have different tastes.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Then it would be hour and a half movie. I believe it was call Fargo.


It took me quite awhile to get around to watching _Fargo_, but I enjoyed it. The movie, I mean.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> Then it would be hour and a half movie. I believe it was call Fargo.


Yeah, the movie was great. I guess I just expected too much from a show that came from the movie.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> Yeah, and I don't really like to see folks criticized for not liking a show. We all have different tastes.
> 
> Rich


hah, people criticize people for no reason around here.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

It was slow but after about the 3rd show it picked up and got really good IMO.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Hmm. I seem to remember a whole lot happening even in the first episode. Even with the obligatory cast member introductions we got two murders, maybe three. And those seemed incidental, as if there was a whole lot more important stuff going on. Any way you slice it there was a lot of plot development right out of the gate. Not every show convinces you, in the pilot, that you will need to not miss any episode, and that it is appointment TV. I get a handful of those a year, and for me, this was one of them.

People are different, and that is usually a good thing. Scientists have found that thrill seekers jump off of bridges to get the same exact chemical reaction in their brain that someone else might get from reading a good book.

If you found it slow, that means only one thing: you found it slow. No one is being crucified for their subjective reactions here (at least not up until this post). We could probably find a lot more credible reasons to resort to that.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Hmm. I seem to remember a whole lot happening even in the first episode. Even with the obligatory cast member introductions we got two murders, maybe three. And those seemed incidental, as if there was a whole lot more important stuff going on. Any way you slice it there was a lot of plot development right out of the gate. Not every show convinces you, in the pilot, that you will need to not miss any episode, and that it is appointment TV. I get a handful of those a year, and for me, this was one of them.
> 
> People are different, and that is usually a good thing. Scientists have found that thrill seekers jump off of bridges to get the same exact chemical reaction in their brain that someone else might get from reading a good book.
> 
> If you found it slow, that means only one thing: you found it slow. No one is being crucified for their subjective reactions here (at least not up until this post). We could probably find a lot more credible reasons to resort to that.


I will stick to my books for now.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TomCat said:


> Hmm. I seem to remember a whole lot happening even in the first episode. Even with the obligatory cast member introductions we got two murders, maybe three. And those seemed incidental, as if there was a whole lot more important stuff going on. Any way you slice it there was a lot of plot development right out of the gate. Not every show convinces you, in the pilot, that you will need to not miss any episode, and that it is appointment TV. I get a handful of those a year, and for me, this was one of them.
> 
> People are different, and that is usually a good thing. Scientists have found that thrill seekers jump off of bridges to get the same exact chemical reaction in their brain that someone else might get from reading a good book.
> 
> If you found it slow, that means only one thing: you found it slow. No one is being crucified for their subjective reactions here (at least not up until this post). We could probably find a lot more credible reasons to resort to that.


I agree with everything you say. To me this show had everything I look for in a good crime novel, character development and a "can't put the book down" plot. It is true that if you watched live you didn't dare go to kitchen for a snack. It seemed like things were moving slow because there was nearly no fast movement, not much driving over the speed limit, almost no conversations that didn't have thoughtful pauses. And yet murders kept happening. Drawn out dying? No. Just whack, bang, or even less noise, and someone was murdered.

It's not for everyone, but it's a style I find mentally stimulating.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Hmm. I seem to remember a whole lot happening even in the first episode. Even with the obligatory cast member introductions we got two murders, maybe three. And those seemed incidental, as if there was a whole lot more important stuff going on. Any way you slice it there was a lot of plot development right out of the gate. Not every show convinces you, in the pilot, that you will need to not miss any episode, and that it is appointment TV. I get a handful of those a year, and for me, this was one of them.
> 
> People are different, and that is usually a good thing. Scientists have found that thrill seekers jump off of bridges to get the same exact chemical reaction in their brain that someone else might get from reading a good book.
> 
> If you found it slow, that means only one thing: you found it slow. No one is being crucified for their subjective reactions here (at least not up until this post). We could probably find a lot more credible reasons to resort to that.


To get the same chemical reaction as I did from this show I'd take a Xanax. A whole lot happening? We must have been watching a different show. Billy Bob Thornton's character alone moved at the speed of the guys in The Wolf of Wall Street while on those old quaaludes. The others were even slower.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> To get the same chemical reaction as I did from this show I'd take a Xanax. A whole lot happening? We must have been watching a different show. Billy Bob Thornton's character alone moved at the speed of the guys in The Wolf of Wall Street while on those old quaaludes. The others were even slower.


Well, it does take place in the _'frozen north'_ where all things,
molecular and otherwise. tend to move relatively more slowly.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I really enjoyed this series as did my wife. Billy Bob really did his best on this, didn't just phone in his performance as I've seen him do w/ some of his movies. That's the thing about him when he's good he's really good, which is why it's disappointing when he isn't. I also thought there was an interesting evolution in this show, not only that of Lester of course which was pretty obvious but it also seemed to me that early on the people who died were mostly bad people who you weren't really sad to see them get what they had coming (with the exception of the chief who was just in the wrong place at the wrong time). As time went on the people dying or getting punished seemed to be more sympathetic and more innocent and less deserving, sure Lester's brother was kind of dick but did he deserve what he got? His family certainly didn't. And of course Lester's 2nd wife who thought Lester was just so sweet for giving her his coat (which of course he planned from the time he left home and told her not to bring her own coat). So when Lester was a timid field mouse of a guy prone to being bullied we sympathized with him over those who were dying and as he gained confidence in himself we sympathized with those dying instead. Of course the common thread here is all those people dying had some kind of connection to him whether he was directly involved or not. Anyway yeah I had fun watching this one, too much violence and killing? Eh maybe, but it was a good enough story with good enough characters and acting that I was able to overlook it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Besides the great screenplay, I thought the casting and acting were first-rate. Allison Tolman, Martin Freeman and Billy Bob are all worthy of emmy nominations, IMHO. Will be interesting to see if any get selected, later this week.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

tsmacro said:


> ...Lester's 2nd wife who thought Lester was just so sweet for giving her his coat (which of course he planned from the time he left home and told her not to bring her own coat)....


Why that little SOB. I caught the idea of him giving her his coat, but I never knew how well thought out he was about it until you pointed this out. Kudos.

I was never really a BIlly Bob fan until this. A cold hit man, but with a wry sense of humor? Brilliant. I'd give him an Emmy nom also. That is the same quality that made Duchovney's Mulder such an iconic character without him being just a wooden FBI cipher.

So while it is OK to have varying opinions about this or anything else (if they didn't vary, there would be no such thing as an opinion) it seems the more one continues to point out how different their opinion is only lowers my opinion of them. It's OK to have a different opinion, but c'mon, really, that is where it should end. You can later explain to us how you arrived at your opinion or give us something to support your opinion; we'll always welcome that. But enough is enough. Just continuing to scream "I hated this" isn't really in anyone's best interests, or anyone's best self-interests. Oddly enough, people even disagree about that.

Rubbing one's face in it, implying that if you don't agree you are the one that is daft, all that does is paint one as hostile and difficult, unrelatable, and without empathy, which are sociopathic qualities in people that I go out of my way to avoid, for both good and obvious reasons. Sometimes just scrolling down and seeing a particular stupid avatar is depressing, and means I have to steel myself for more unpleasantness.

But then that's just my opinion.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> Besides the great screenplay, I thought the casting and acting were first-rate. *Allison Tolman*, *Martin Freeman* and *Billy Bob* are all worthy of emmy nominations, IMHO. Will be interesting to see if any get selected, later this week.


All three were nominated, along with *Colin Hanks*. _Fargo _received 8 nominations overall, including "best mini-series".

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/emmy-awards-nominations-2014-see-the-full-list-of-nominees--2014107


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

The only problem with nominating Alison Tolman for Fargo is that it is her only role. We don't know if she has any range beyond Molly, nor do we know whether she was acting or just being herself. I feel the nom is well-deserved, just the same, but a win implies a higher bar.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

John Wayne made a pretty good career by playing himself. He could also act if he wanted to tho.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Rich said:


> John Wayne made a pretty good career by playing himself. He could also act if he wanted to tho.
> 
> Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


>


Geeze, that brings back memories. Good link, thanx!

Rich


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Rich said:


> John Wayne made a pretty good career by playing himself. He could also act if he wanted to tho.
> 
> Rich


I actually doubt that he was playing himself. First, nearly every role he ever played happened in a different century than he lived in. If he acted like that in his personal life in 1960 people would have thought he was nuts. Second, he used a fake name. The "John Wayne" image was fabricated out of whole cloth by the Hollywood studio system. It's nice to think of JW as JW, but nuh-uh, JW was not playing Marion Robert Morrison, he was playing JW, who's "real self" was actually Marion Robert Morrison, a different guy that the studio system hoped you would never discover.

What he might have been doing is "acting naturally", something most of us do most of the time without even trying, rather than creating a character wholly different than himself. Possibly that could be our common ground. And back to the point, my suspicion is that Alison Tolman might have been doing exactly that, which is why as good as Molly was as a character, I would not award her the Emmy for it, unless I had knowledge that she was doing an accent and playing well against type. She's good, but Daniel-Day Lewis she is not.

TImothy Olyphant is a great example of an actor that can actually create an iconic character completely different than himself. Raylan Givens is how I got to know him, and I found TO the actor absolutely unrecognizable once I saw him interviewed. The voice sounded familiar, but it took a good 5 minutes for me to recognize him as the same person, because TO and RG are completely different in manner of speaking and how they present and carry themselves. Where's his Emmy nom?


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I did not know who Alison Tolman was and I am glad she got nominated for an Emmy. She is certainly on my radar for now on.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

_Fargo_ Renewed for Season 2

http://tvline.com/2014/07/21/fargo-season-2-renewal-cast/

This is great news


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> This is great news


 :up:

Aw jeez, you're right!


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Great news indeed.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Glad they're going to try it again, hope they can get another great cast and another great story and it lives up to the movie and season 1!


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Steve said:


> Aw jeez, you're right!


I'm not fluent, but I speak a little Minnesotan: I think you mean "You betcha." (You'd say "Aw jeez" only if you were a little annoyed/frustrated with a situation, as in, "I'm glad they're renewing it, but aw jeez, do they have to have an _entire_ new cast? I'll miss some of those people.")


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

trainman said:


> I'm not fluent, but I speak a little Minnesotan: I think you mean "You betcha." (You'd say "Aw jeez" only if you were a little annoyed/frustrated with a situation, as in, "I'm glad they're renewing it, but aw jeez, do they have to have an _entire_ new cast? I'll miss some of those people.")


Aw jeez, you betcha I blew that!


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Awww heck. Darn glad it's coming back. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You betcha! jJust a little late to the party.....Third ep is arriving early next week.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Been out on disc for a couple weeks or so, now, I think. (Comes with official _Fargo_ cap). Interesting, looks like Martin Freeman is hosting _SNL_ this weekend...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I rented one from Netflix, but the quality is poor. So I bought the season from iTunes. Gorgeously dark!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

2015 Golden Globe nominations are in. _Fargo _did well.



> While the television categories are something of an after-thought at the Globes, which draws its power from proximity to the Oscars, "Fargo," an FX adaptation of the 1996 indie film by the Coen Brothers, was the most-nominated television show, receiving attention in five categories, including best miniseries. "True Detective" was also singled out for best miniseries and received four nominations overall.
> 
> [_*more*_]


*Edited to add:* More on TV nominations here. _Fargo's_ 5 nominations were for best miniseries and the four lead actors.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Season 2 starts Monday, Oct 12, 10:00pm E.

(Genie users may want to have a backup plan for FX programs. Record with caution. See thread

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211567-only-with-fx/

Good luck.)


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

It may be too early to base on the first ep, but I think I'm going to like this season as much as the first. Actors are right on point (behaving in the expected "Fargo-y" way) and Danson is fun as F-I-L sheriff.

I hope enjoyment continues. Looks like it will.

(P.S. No prob w/ recording and playback of Ep1. Maybe DirecT got this FX thing fixed. Fingers crossed.)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> It may be too early to base on the first ep, but I think I'm going to like this season as much as the first. Actors are right on point (behaving in the expected "Fargo-y" way) and Danson is fun as F-I-L sheriff.
> 
> I hope enjoyment continues. Looks like it will.


I thought no one could write another proper "Fargo" season story arc, but I agree it sure looks like this one is going to be as entertaining in that "Fargo-y" way.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The whole opening scene with the NJ Indian still has me confused, but once they got into the show characters, it took off.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> The whole opening scene with the NJ Indian still has me confused, but once they got into the show characters, it took off.


Well, this episode's title was "Waiting for Dutch," and Bruce Campbell will be appearing as that titular character.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

balboadave said:


> Well, this episode's title was "Waiting for Dutch," and Bruce Campbell will be appearing as that titular character.


In the VFW hall while Nick Offerman's character was pontificating, there was a Reagan campaign poster on a wall in the background that used an image of what must have been Bruce Campbell as Reagan.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

I had to pause when I saw that poster because I couldn't stop laughing. It also made me go on-line to see if that was an Easter egg or an actual guest starring role. I wonder if there will be a _Burn Notice_ reunion.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I can watch almost anything with Bruce Campbell in it. (_Evil Dead_ fan since day 1, and _Army of Darkness_ literally drove that movie series home for comedy-sci/fi horror fans.) Hope he works out in this one, he's usually funny.

Speaking of sci/fi:



Spoiler



Although it might seem goofy depicting a UFO encounter, I believe there actually was a fairly well-documented one involving damage to a squad car in Minnesota around that time. (The car was even featured on Don Wildman's _Mysteries at the Museum_ on Travel Channel a few years ago.) Might have been in another part of the state, though.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

balboadave said:


> Well, this episode's title was "Waiting for Dutch," and Bruce Campbell will be appearing as that titular character.


Didn't pay attention to the episode title, but now that's funny!


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I can watch almost anything with Bruce Campbell in it. (_Evil Dead_ fan since day 1, and _Army of Darkness_ literally drove that movie series home for comedy-sci/fi horror fans.) Hope he works out in this one, he's usually funny.
> 
> Speaking of sci/fi:
> 
> ...


I hope you know about the new 10 episode series _Ash vs. Evil Dead_, starting this Halloween on Starz. It'll be groovy.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

*'Fargo' Gets Season 3 Greenlight On FX* according to Deadline Hollywood and the producers Noah Hawley, Warren Littlefield, Joel & Ethan Coen, and John Cameron will continue to be involved.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

phrelin said:


> *'Fargo' Gets Season 3 Greenlight On FX* according to Deadline Hollywood and the producers Noah Hawley, Warren Littlefield, Joel & Ethan Coen, and John Cameron will continue to be involved.


Don't know how they can top this season.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Don't know how they can top this season.


I haven't seen it yet, looking forward to it.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

balboadave said:


> I hope you know about the new 10 episode series _Ash vs. Evil Dead_, starting this Halloween on Starz. It'll be groovy.


Decided to give my _ED_ BDs another spin before watching this. Apparently, Anchor Bay (Starz) must've had the video rights to the _ED_ "franchise" for some time (not sure exactly how long I've had these BDs, but probably nearly five years or so - so at least that long).

I'd forgotten - if I ever had remembered - that the Coens and Cameron were involved (at least w/_ED-1_) too. The commentary track on _ED-1_ is mostly the long story of getting it produced.

I'd also forgotten how over over-the-top that first one was, especially "for its day."

Anyway, looking forward to watching this (and the rest of _Fargo_, too).


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

It just keeps getting better, what an absolutely fantastic season


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> It just keeps getting better, what an absolutely fantastic season


Yeah, I just keep wondering where this is going and every speculative thought just gets shot down. :sure:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Yeah, I just keep wondering where this is going and every speculative thought just gets shot down. :sure:


There is one thing for sure, the legend of the Butcher LOL


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

oldschoolecw said:


> It just keeps getting better, what an absolutely fantastic season


The show keeps doing what I don't suspect is going to happen.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

One of my favorites. I wish I had the restraint to hold off till all of the season was there to do it in a day.
But I am sucked in week after week.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

There may be a benefit: I rewatched last week's episode just before this week's.... Result was I became overdosed on murders! I guess my quota is a half dozen or so per week. Separate events; mass shootings count only as one! 

But it's my fav. at the moment.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Tonight was an episode to behold.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

So far my least favorite episode. Funny, too, that they changed the opening blurb.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

A little behind, I just saw the episode where the typewriter guy gets "interviewed" by Dodd, and his asphalt truck. I found that very disturbing, and am not sure I can continue. There was a shootout massacre (very well done in season 1) where something like 18 people died in two minutes, but I got through that OK. This one upset me. The mayhem level is also probably also _why_ I'm a little behind. I'm not saying it was over the top, just that it made me want to not continue. Hard to top season 1 anyway.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The show as wrapped up in the finale is so full of 20th Century historical, cultural, and social symbolism it hurts my brain to think about it particularly as the violence of empires gets shuffled into a corporate office with a focus on profit.

But I had to smile as it closed with the "_...and all the ships at sea_" catchphrase of Walter Winchell.

It was a great season/series but it seems like anything with Ethan and Joel Coen's names on it is outstanding and they seem to have found a kindred spirit in Noah Hawley.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Figured might be time to bump this one. Hard to believe it's been since the middle of December... 2015.

(Either way, like "It's been that long?" or, "Is it April of 2017 already?")


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just caught Ep 1 of S3.... Trying to figure out how the opening scene in East Berlin fits in with the delights of Minnesotan accents. (A bit overdone, no?) I see some parallels with the movie, such as the rich guy having a sidekick who always chimes in, and an incredibly stupid criminal or two.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

If I hadn't read it somewhere I don't think I'd have recognized that Ewan McGregor was playing both Stussy brothers.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This has been one of the great American TV shows. This season is definitely not going to be disappointing, and I am comfortable asserting that from having seen only the first episode.



Laxguy said:


> Just caught Ep 1 of S3.... Trying to figure out how the opening scene in East Berlin fits in with the delights of Minnesotan accents. (A bit overdone, no?) I see some parallels with the movie, such as the rich guy having a sidekick who always chimes in, and an incredibly stupid criminal or two.


Because we have no spoiler warning on this thread, I won't discuss the details. Rather, the East Berlin thing and most every twist that we saw within, or likely to come from, this first episode is astutely discussed in this review _Fargo_ Season-Premiere Recap: Game Over.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

makaiguy said:


> If I hadn't read it somewhere I don't think I'd have recognized that Ewan McGregor was playing both Stussy brothers.


Took me a while-in to figure that out.

The latest of DVR data is sorely lacking on newer TV shows, while sometimes quite over extensive for classic films. (I'm too lazy to look that stuff up online).

The best of my memory is maybe the bucked-tooth, British-accented dude might've been in a _Harry Potter_ film.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

phrelin said:


> (<....)
> Because we have no spoiler warning on this thread, I won't discuss the details. Rather, the East Berlin thing and most every twist that we saw within, or likely to come from, this first episode is astutely discussed in this review _Fargo_ Season-Premiere Recap: Game Over.


I think when I'd started this thread I'd just learned how to use spoiler tags, and probably less-aware of the courtesy of putting in the thread title.

Feel free to use the tags, or maybe just write "Spoiler" on top of the post.

(I'm probably not as much against spoilers from time to time as some might be - especially when they're needed to make a point.)


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Just caught Ep 1 of S3.... Trying to figure out how the opening scene in East Berlin fits in with the delights of Minnesotan accents. (A bit overdone, no?) I see some parallels with the movie, such as the rich guy having a sidekick who always chimes in, and an incredibly stupid criminal or two.


Yeah, It'll be interesting.

Agree it's a little OTT (overly-fancy "cinematic gimmickry"). I don't mind the slight letterboxing, though. I wonder if the whole season is gonna be...

And we have Minnesota stupidity _and_ ingenuity in the same, maybe over-drawn-out scene.



Spoiler



The business of the window A/C unit. Was it gonna work, or wasn't it?



I little much, but kind of a hoot.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I think when I'd started this thread I'd just learned how to use spoiler tags, and probably less-aware of the courtesy of putting in the thread title.
> 
> Feel free to use the tags, or maybe just write "Spoiler" on top of the post.
> 
> (I'm probably not as much against spoilers from time to time as some might be - especially when they're needed to make a point.)


It's not a problem and I would have used spoiler tags but the episode laid the groundwork for the rest of the season and I just didn't want to risk spoiling this one episode. Besides, the article I linked did a good job of picking up the little things that are going to be likely to make us go "Oh, that's what that was about" in future episodes if someone wants to read it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good link, phrelin; thanks. I'd hope there's more to the opening scene than just presaging some mistaken ID and address screwups. Somehow I thought of Kafka in the opening scene. Too much?


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes, thanks for the link. Lots of info there. (Also reminded me of a funny topic in another thread...)

I greatly appreciate all commentary here and usually find it very worth taking the time to read. It can be interesting getting others' take on things, and maybe having something pointed out that was missed (especially this series, all too easy to do).

Anyway, I like to think that "quality" TV is important to all of us or we likely wouldn't be here.

(On the otherr heeyannd, mayybee I shood be catchin' up on summa dem udder shoze I kinda bin lettin' get awaye!)


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Haven't checked any other sites, yet, but just a couple observations about this episode:

1. Looks like they're keeping the letterbox format.

2. I wondered why the pages inside of one or more of the Thaddeus Mobley paperbacks (most obviously the _Toronto Cain_ edition) have their printed contents upside-down. Anyone who reads books would notice this w/o even stopping, rewinding or slowing down the rapidly-flipping pages as they're flying by.

Still finding it entertaining, and as slow as it moves, the time seems to pass quickly for me.

Edit to add: S3 | E2 "The Principle of Restricted Choice."


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Forgot to add to my shows with Vue. PSVUE has a catch-up feature so watching season 3 episode 1 now.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> 2. I wondered why the pages inside of one or more of the Thaddeus Mobley paperbacks (most obviously the _Toronto Cain_ edition) have their printed contents upside-down.


I noticed that too. I flashed on some sci-fi paperbacks I used to get that contained two novels. The second novel was printed upside down, such that one would flip the book over and read it "back-to-front"


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

makaiguy said:


> I noticed that too. I flashed on some sci-fi paperbacks I used to get that contained two novels. The second novel was printed upside down, such that one would flip the book over and read it "back-to-front"


That would make sense. Back covers weren't clearly shown. Best guess is maybe something to be revealed later...


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Was pleasantly surprised by the appearance of Mary Elizabeth Winstead. I was wondering when Evan McGregor would show up until I read post 111. I am really enjoying this third season and love Carrie **** as the as the sheriff.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Will there be a four year?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Will there be a four year?


Per Deadline Hollywood, the series creator offers this non-answer:

"Please don't tell people this is the end," says _Fargo_ series creator Noah Hawley about the recent news that there may never be another season of the FX show. "Right now, I just can't point to (a production start) date on the calendar."

Hawley is a busy guy. He's currently breaking story on the second season of FX/Marvel's _Legion_, which goes into production in September and lasts through the first quarter of next year. Then there's two movies in line for him to direct: Fox Searchlight's Reese Witherspoon female astronaut movie _Pale Blue Dot_ and the feature adaptation of Hawley's plane crash novel _Before The Fall_. And we haven't even started talking about his limited series adaptation of the Kurt Vonnegut novel _Cat's Cradle_ for FX.

"I always agreed with FX that the only reason to do another _Fargo_ is if the creative is there," says Hawley, who at the moment is drawing a blank in regards to what Season 4 would center around.

"It took 15 months to get Season 2 off the ground, and 18 months to get Season 3 on the air. I have to turn my attention to the second season of Legion and a film potentially the winter after next. We're looking at three years from now," the EP about a rough timeline for a _Fargo_ Season 4.​


----------

